# Best technique to memorize the cube...



## pjk (Apr 23, 2006)

What is the best technique to use for memorizing the cube? Do you first remember the edges, then the corners? Or what is your technique?


----------



## Gungz (Apr 24, 2006)

practice :huh:
usually i memo

CP EP EO CO 
solve
CO EO(or EO CO) CP EP(or EP CP)
lol;;;


----------



## pjgat09 (Apr 25, 2006)

If you are using pochmann's, memorize in the order you solve in, edges then corners. I use a story to memorize the pieces. This method can be found on his site: http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 30, 2006)

Figure out the best way to memo for yourself, cuz I know that the story slowed me down...


----------



## cmhardw (May 1, 2006)

I've recently started learning a true to form memory technique with 576 images for the larger cubes. Please read this thread to see how it evolved.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/memorysports/message/526

Basically I memorize the person of the first piece in a 24 piece orbital, then I group each successive pair of objects into one image. So the first person could be (L)arry which is the DBr edge piece. Then the first two piece in the cycle could be uFR then uBR. These are the letters C then B for me which is a cab or taxi. Then I place that image in my journey.

So the whole solve could look like this. Say the permutation of the edges is:
H R S Q U C A X J L E F W G B D I K P N O M V T

I would remember the cycles as:

Person walking my journey: Hitler

Images at each location
1) RoSe
2) QUarter
3) CAmera
4) Jackson (for XJ)
5) LEan (packaged steak, lean)
6) FloWer
7) GoB
8) DIgger
9) KiPPer
10) kNOcker
11) MoVe
12) Hitler + Tony at the same location

That way when going through my cycles I know Hitler is the person and when he gets to the RoSe location I know that is the cycle (H R S) which is (DRf -> UFl -> DBl) and the same for each next image.

I have already learned about 70 of the necessary 576 images, and the learning is going surprisingly quicker than I thought it would. I like that this method is built to handle decoding which cycle you need to do next, and also that you can memorize all 24 edges in at most 12 images.

I think this method could work well for the 3x3, and would only require 56+132=188 images which is really not very much.

I'll try to update on my progress, but this method is definitely the final one I am resting on after searching around for a good way to memorize a larger cube (4x4 or bigger, including 6x6)

Chris


----------

